
As HN: Please add a paywall warning to links submitted to sites with paywalls - grandalf
Or automatically switch the link to a google search for the headline, so it can be clicked without paying.
======
tedmiston
Usually people flag links to hard paywall sites. For soft paywalls like WSJ,
there's the "web" link in the subtitle bar.

